# Natural Balance sold to Del Monte



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I wasn't crazy about this food in the first place  but this is just awful.

Natural Balance Sold to Del Monte


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

:angry:Yet another one sells out to mega foods.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

:angry::angry: Well darn mine love it.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

elly said:


> :angry::angry: Well darn mine love it.


You might try what I feed mine. I feed Red Barn. Many have asked it if is the same as Natural Balance and I always felt that Natural Balance was more like a cheap knock-off. 

Premium Rolled Food | RedBarn Pet Products


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Theresa sent me home from Nationals with Red Barn for Luna, but my suitcase was too heavy, took it out, then security confiscated it :angry: (don't tell her she wasted the 5 lb log on me!). So when I got home and little Miss Picky Pants wouldn't eat Jasper and Dusty's Blue Buffalo I ran up to PetCo. Can't buy Red Barn there, so I went with the other two tube foods, Natural Balance and Vital.

Little Miss Picky Pants couln't get enough of either one! Even Jasper and Dusty scarfed it up. I decided to add one of them to our diet (with the Blue), guess it won't be the Natural Balance now. I'm gonna stick with the Vital for now.


----------



## pehirsch (May 13, 2013)

CloudClan said:


> You might try what I feed mine. I feed Red Barn. Many have asked it if is the same as Natural Balance and I always felt that Natural Balance was more like a cheap knock-off.
> 
> Premium Rolled Food | RedBarn Pet Products



Just their pledge has me looking.. thanks Cloud.


----------



## little+bella (May 19, 2013)

Makes me wonder if the food im feeding Bella is any good. Its called Blue Basics and i bought it at Petsmart for small breeds. Its in a pink bag. I want to feed my baby the best so if anyone knows if its not that good, please let me know!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I had Dewey on Red Barn as his breeder had him on it. I could only order it online. I use the Natural .balance turkey roll crumbled on top of the kibble. I guess we'll be switching to Fresh Pet too.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

LuvMyBoys said:


> Theresa sent me home from Nationals with Red Barn for Luna, but my suitcase was too heavy, took it out, then security confiscated it :angry: (don't tell her she wasted the 5 lb log on me!). So when I got home and little Miss Picky Pants wouldn't eat Jasper and Dusty's Blue Buffalo I ran up to PetCo. Can't buy Red Barn there, so I went with the other two tube foods, Natural Balance and Vital.
> 
> Little Miss Picky Pants couln't get enough of either one! Even Jasper and Dusty scarfed it up. I decided to add one of them to our diet (with the Blue), guess it won't be the Natural Balance now. I'm gonna stick with the Vital for now.


The security took mine too, but only to analyze it. They gave it back. I don't see why they would not give it back after they checked it? 

Red Barn is not widely available in the pet stores, but it is easy to get online and can often be purchased at local shows depending on your area. I think it is a much better food than many similar products.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Guess it depends on who you get? Mine had been cut on and was in a big baggie, maybe because it was open? Of course it was the guy at the very beginning is the screening that told me to throw it away. Not the actual screeners. They might have passed it. 

All is well that ends well though. She ended up liking the Vital a lot more and is still eating it with Marcia. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

LuvMyBoys said:


> Guess it depends on who you get? Mine had been cut on and was in a big baggie, maybe because it was open? Of course it was the guy at the very beginning is the screening that told me to throw it away. Not the actual screeners. They might have passed it.
> 
> All is well that ends well though. She ended up liking the Vital a lot more and is still eating it with Marcia.
> 
> ...


 
Man, I would have been upset if I had my dog food confiscated!!!!! :w00t:

I recently changed to Fromm's grain free kibble. I have two flavors to choose from in my pantry. For dinner I'm serving Dr. Harvey's grain free Oracle. My god....I think I need to get a second job just to feed these dogs!!!:blink:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

The A Team said:


> Man, I would have been upset if I had my dog food confiscated!!!!! :w00t:
> 
> I recently changed to Fromm's grain free kibble. I have two flavors to choose from in my pantry. For dinner I'm serving Dr. Harvey's grain free Oracle. My god....*I think I need to get a second job just to feed these dogs!!!:blink:*



I know right!!! :w00t:

I stopped feeding Natural Balance quite a few years ago, thought about feeding it again because my dogs especially Chloe did so well on it, but when they wouldn't reveal the sourcing of their sweet potatoes i wasn't willing to take the chance and start feeding them the Natural Balance again. I thought about using the Balance IT and home cook, but i hate cooking, so i'm back to feeding Primal Raw...boy is it expensive feeding 5 fluffs! :w00t: Unfortunately the only dry food i really trust out there (Fromm) has way too many ingredients and some form of chicken and Chloe is allergic to all poultry (if it has feathers she's allergic)...so raw it is.


----------

